# looking for a board to take with me on the journey from novice to intermediate



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

novice/ extremely borderline intermediate looking to push his boarding to the next level, needs a new board to carry him through. Board needs to be forgiving, giving me room to make mistakes and experiment with my style and not punish me to hard in the process. Ive spotted a board i like "the APO line" for $400/£196, i like the graphics and Ive seen some positive feedback on the net, but I'm not savvy with the jargon so I'm not too sure if its the right board for me. Ive also got my eye on a pair of "Rome 390" bindings for $224/ £112. can anyone give any advice/ a push in the right direction, it would be much appreciated. (Thank in advance)


----------

